# Katahdin lamb weight a 60 days



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

I have a ewe who twinned January 29, and I weighed her lambs at 62 days (Saturday). The ewe lamb is 43.8 lbs, and the ram lamb is 54.2 lbs. I'm fairly new to this breed, and these are my first pure Katahdin lambs, but that seems like pretty good growth to me. What is normal for this age of lamb twins? Or can anyone tell me where to find this information?

Thanks!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Whats "normal" will depend on how they are raised. Not hard to turn out a 90-110 pound Polypay at 90 days. but they'll have burnt kidneys from eating 18-21% protein creep ration free choice. Good silage can do that too. Kat's haven't been my breed so no idea what they are capable of. Your weights certainly sound good though!


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

I'd sure be interested in that sort of information to. Congrats on the weights, do you feed grain/creep?

Carol K


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

I don't have any pasture this time of year, so they're getting alfalfa/grass hay and a loose mineral. The dam, who has an udder like a dairy goat, gets about 1.5 lbs of goat ration per day, and the lambs try to steal what they can from her. I don't think they're getting more than a couple ounces each, if that.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

A lady who raises Kats said she likes to see a .65 lb gain a day. Her lambs can easily weigh around 60 lbs at 60 days. Of course I don't know what her feeding schedule is like.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Interesting. So, average birthweight of 8.5 lbs plus .65 x 60 days, which is 39 pounds, comes to 47.5 pounds. I guess my lambs are in the zone! Cool!


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

My first crop of Kat lambs should be starting to come at the end of this month. (hopefully) I can't wait to see how they grow. For next year, though, I will be adding a dorper ram so I have that cross to put more weight on the lambs.


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

Candice,
that's funny that is exactly what I am doing. Should be picking up my Dorper ram in the summer and will get a couple of ewes while I am there!

Carol K


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Hmm..Maybe hubby would let me take his checkbook when I pick up my ram! ROFL!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Charming is 2 months old and just about 45lbs.
But he was weaned the day I brought him home and was full of worms and other issues. 

Caspian who is half Dorper, is just about 55lbs and has the same issues. He looks so much bigger than Charming, rather impressive.

Here is some info that might help.

Hair Sheep Workshop at Virginia State University

Reaping More With Less: Katahdin Secrets by John Kirchhoff from the November/December, 2003 issue of sheep! Magazine. The Voice of the Independent Flockmaster

http://digitalcommons.unl.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1463&context=usdaarsfacpub


----------

